# DIY Fly feeder/trap bait



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

The joys of summer. 

Between yelling at the last person through the door to close the screen and swatting flies away from my beer, I can't decide which I dislike more.. Until a moment ago. 

A swarm of flies has decided to take up the air space directly between my couch and TV. Normally this would be at most a minor irritant as I find the flies more interesting than whatever my wife has on. However I'm watching football right now and just found myself mistakenly following the flight path of a fly instead of the football..... enough is enough

The last few days the kids have been thoroughly enjoying swatting the little buggers out the air and throwing them into the tank with my rainbows. We started a pool to see who catches the most of the vermin for the tank.

In the past I have used a bottle trap with vinegar/soap to catch and kill the pests, but now I would like to catch and collect them so I can feed them to my fish ALIVE.... my little bit of revenge. problem being the bait needs to be tank friendly incase any finds it's way into the water.

Anyone know of any tank friendly bait that won't stink the place out and will catch enough so I can win the pool 

And maybe a tank friendly real stinker that I can put outside near my neighbours window. 

Also considered hanging a bug zapper above one tank, but too many jumpers in there so lids it is.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

ideally, you could put the trap right above the tank, and have the flies go to their own demise...

I had a bug zapper in Edmonton, it made a pile of dead mossies every night, every morning, there were some smart and fat sparrows eating the pile...


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

LOL.. Mollyb.. haven't talked with you since I torn all my tanks down 7 years ago, If I recall correctly you got all my best plants then..lol
Didn't know you were from the city of champions too

Love to have a trap right above the tanks, but carpet surfers aren't cool so there's lid on the tanks


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Well having no feedback I've decided to try 3 traps side by side each with a piece of over ripe fruit in it
banana strawberry and watermelon (chosen because they have the least offensive smell when rotting)
I'll give it a day or two and see which attracts the most flies

If the traps come up empty then the kids will win the pool, I'm too lazy to chase flies all day..lol


----------

